Ask HN: Why HN logo not in SVG? - crehn
======
CM30
Probably because it's so small that the benefits of making it an SVG would be
almost nil. I mean, look at this thing:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/y18.gif](https://news.ycombinator.com/y18.gif)

It's 0.1KB. It's so small that any SVG version of it would actually be a
larger file (seriously, I tested it with an SVG converter script online, and
the SVG came back at 0.6KB).

There's no practical reason to convert it, at least not as far as file size is
concerned.

~~~
krapp
The benefits of keeping it a gif would seem to be practically nil as well.

~~~
dyeje
Yea, but changing it takes work and leaving it doesn't.

------
malux85
Being a hacker is about knowing when something is good enough.

It's about focusing on interesting content rather than pixel perfection.

It's about shipping on Tuesday rather than shipping on Friday.

It's about optimising the things that are important.

I like it, even if it's a big pixel-y on hi def displays, it's a reminder that
done is better than perfect

~~~
krapp
I don't recall reading any of that in the Hacker Manifesto...

------
brett40324
Because 99.9% of users don't care and have or never will pay any attention to
it. Just like most other logos, or design aesthetics - they are more perceived
than actively thought about by consumers.

------
muzani
Because it's not about optimizing every little thing. It's about getting it
good enough. And even when something sounds better in theory, it might not be
that way in practice.

------
shoo
Make a business case for it

~~~
bananicorn
It could get re-used as part of the logo on the main y-combinator site, and
the same logo could be cached ;)

But then again, HN itself is already easily fast enough, and you don't
optimize when you don't have to.

But probably not worth the effort - the extra CSS might mess up the equation.

------
fairpx
What would improve for the end user, when it was in SVG?

------
maxraz
It could be in .svg for a sharper look on smartphones

------
balazsdavid987
Explain the performance benefits

~~~
Scirra_Tom
Probably smaller file size and will look better on hi dpi displays?

